# help moving to vancouver



## lolaspain (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, i am a canadian, i have lived in spain for 2 years and have decided to move back to canada after 5 years of being away. I have allllll of my stuff in boxes. and wanted to know if anyone can recommend a way to move my stuff from Asturias to Vancouver, bc. Any help, tips, companies???? would be greatly appreciated

I don´t have enough stuff to rent out a full container. when i moved to spain with my now ex husband we where able to rent out a space of a container. but now i am moving half that amount to canada. so i don´t even know if they will let me rent out that little space of the container.... i am so lost...

Cheers, and thanks, lola


----------

